# again?



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

chris, if someone has tried several hypnosis programs with no success, do you think it's worthwhile to try again?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,If someone has tried a few programes with no success, I would encourage that person to go for a "live session". There's obviously something wrong which needs to be investigated. Plus, as you know, hypnosis is not a 100% guarantee with all people. Maybe that person is part of that small fraction? It wouldn't hurt to see a qualified health practitioner just to sit and talk.Chris


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

It takes time to change long established thought patterns. It took at least two sessions of Mike's tapes for me to see change, and probably a year until there was significant improvement. AZ


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

I saw improvement right away... but after I finished the program, I found that I had to start listening again. For me it's a daily event now.Evie


----------

